# The things we do...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I chuckled to myself as I read Susan's last post about being in so much pain, but that sometimes you just HAVE to do some pruning.She's so right, and it got me to thinking about the things I do that I know I'll pay for, but I do anyway.For me it's also garden work. Weeding, repotting, and just puttering around in my flower beds. I know I'll pay for it, but it gives me so much joy that sometimes I just do it anyway.How about you? What guilty pleasures do you have? Do you knowingly do something that will make you feel bad later just because you want to do it?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

My pleasure has to be gardening too. I spend a lot of time in my flower garden and veggie garden, weeding, hoeing, pruning. I usually pay for it later. Two weeks ago I did all of that plus cutting grass all in one day and I've been paying for it since then. I can't turn my neck to one side for over a week now. I've seen the chiropractor 3 times and he believes that I have to find another hobby. He told me to take lots of breaks and to ice my neck. He also suspects that I've herniated a disk in my neck region. The other thing I also enjoy is stained glass and I use my arms alot cutting glass, soldering. I tend to do it for too long. Need to take more breaks. But with fm we have so many limitations already, that I might as well do the things I enjoy and pay for it later.


----------



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

I love gardening too. We just moved into a new place and I want to put a new garden in. I know I shouldn't do all the digging but I love playing in the dirt and creating a garden. It helps to clear my head and is a great stress reducer. I started doing it and I've been paying for it for 3 weeks now. So it's not getting done and I have been suffering everyday. What can you do for the leg jumps at night? I can't sleep cause my legs won't stop jumping.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Putting the recycling out once a fortnight. It's heavy, has to be dragged to the curbside, and needs doing early in the morning (my weekly household waste collection is from the backdoor). I really must bribe one of my neighbours into doing it for me. Gardening







No digging or anything, just cutting back rampant Buddlieas (sp?), and potting on seedlings. Weener, you must be very uncomfortable indeed. Do you expect the neck to get better over time? Unblissful, there is a medication for Restless Legs, I think. You could ask your doctor about it perhaps, if it persists? I seem to remember keeping my legs warm at night, resting them in the evening, but stretching them plenty during the day helped me and my restless legs a little.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Gardening is definitely it for me too!I am sorry about that neck Weener. I hope it gets better for you soon. I'd love to work with stained glass. That sounds like fun. I know that I can get a bad neck from looking down too long, just reading, too. Take care of yourselves and remember to limber up and do those neck exercises periodically - before and on those breaks you are supposed to take. (I should talk).


----------

